# when multiple tivo boxes are networked...



## smw614 (May 15, 2009)

it would be great if one could be designated as the master unit and given the capability to manage programs on the other tivos. for example, my hd tivo box is upstairs and my other is down in the den. if i have a show on the den box that i want to watch upstairs, i can do that. but what i cant do is delete programs from the den box without physically going to that room. sounds like its not a big deal, but it is because i am disabled. along the same train of thought, i should be able to schedule recordings on the den box from the master -upstairs- box.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

+1
I like this idea too!


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Doing a complete interface control would be a lot of work... but I would love to be able to:

1.) delete shows from the now playing list on a remote TiVo

2.) schedule shows for recording on a remote TiVo

3.) automatically record conflicted shows to remote TiVo.

Numbers 1 and 2 should be relatively simple to implement. Possibly not so for number 3.


----------

